# Magazines for the BG-E11 - when and/or where to buy



## Rat (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Canonistas,

I've been looking all over the web for a separate battery magazine for the 5D3 grip, to hold extra LP-E6 batteries, for quick changing. I found that the part in question is called the BGM-E11L (the BGM-E11A is the AA-holding variety) but I can't find it on sale anywhere. For instance, the 5D2 magazine, the BGM-E6, can simply be bought at B&H. 

Do I need to find a service center for parts like this? Does it usually take a few years before Canon puts 'em on sale? Are they for CPS peeps only? Do I have the wrong type number? And if all else fails: does anyone know of an aftermarket grip with identical magazines? 

Thanks in advance for your esteemed input


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

Call Canon. They are not something that is sold in camera stores.


----------



## tatsu (Feb 23, 2013)

Is this it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Canon-BG-E11-Battery-Girp-BGE11-EOS-5D-Mark-III-3-Camera-Body-Kit-/261034115325

Edit: Oh, nevermind. I realized you're just looking for the magazine by itself.


----------



## TexasBadger (Feb 23, 2013)

When I bought the grip for my 5DC, the magazine came with it.


----------



## Rat (Feb 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Call Canon. They are not something that is sold in camera stores.


Well, for the 5D2's grip they are. I think this'll end @ Canon at some stage regardless, but I really am pretty surprised I can't find a single shop anywhere. So yeah, I was curious if I overlooked something 



tatsu said:


> Is this it?


I'm going to use "and get photographic evidence" as my new catchphrase ;D



TexasBadger said:


> When I bought the grip for my 5DC, the magazine came with it.


Have one. Want two


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd like to know too, the little tab at the end snapped off at some point, I'm not sure how because I didn't see it happen. I prefer the slide to open over the fold open the flap and twist.


----------

